
InfluxDB v0.9.0-rc4 released, now with tags and more unicorns - johns
http://influxdb.com/blog/2015/02/24/influxdb-v0_9_0-rc4_released_now_with_tags_and_more_unicorns.html#hn
======
pauldix
Would love to hear feedback from everyone on the new API. Let us know!

